# Abu Garcia Black Max-pleasantly surprised



## WV1951 (May 13, 2018)

First, let me say, I am an idiot.
Left my old reliable Shimano Bantam 10XSG on the boat dock last week. Loved that simple reel. Really miss the rod as much as the reel.
I haven't purchased any hardware for many years. Have a couple of 5500C's, 6500, an old Diawa spinning rig that was handed down, etc. I always grabbed the Bantam when I went to the pond or river for a few hours of fishing.

Well, I had to replace and didn't want to spend much. Did some research and the Black Max kept coming up roses. Dunhams had the combo on sale and with a 20% coupon, walked out under 50 bucks. Not a world class rod, but it will do just fine for me.

I only knew bait casters with only the free spool adjustment and didn't even know a brake adjustment existed. Didn't even know what it was when I saw the dial. That shows how old school I am. Brought it home, read up on the adjustments, put a 1/4-3/8 weight on it, made a few casts, kept adjusting the brake, and WOW!, couldn't believe it. Threw it further than I am used to, and not a single backlash, err, I mean professional over run.(knock on wood).

Will know more when on the water under real conditions, but what a difference 30 years of technology makes.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 13, 2018)

Have 3 of them. 2 7' medium heavy and 1 6'6" medium. My main tournament rig with a 6'6" medium Abu spinner combo (orange Digi camo can't remember moxel). Damn good rigs for the money and great for the intramural tournament trail.


----------



## jethro (May 14, 2018)

I was happy with my Abu Garcia Black Max baitcaster for a few years, but it has gone south fast on the 3rd year. Not made to last. I am actually needing to buy a new baitcast reel before bass season starts for me. To be fair I am pretty hard on my equipment and probably should have cleaned and lubed it more than I did.


----------



## WV1951 (May 28, 2018)

I forgot to post the good news. A week later, there is a face book posting on my fishing lake site, and someone found it and let me know.
Even better, this person lives 2 hours away, but works in the area I left the rod and reel. He was driving through my city on his way home for the weekend. Met up with him, got it back, wouldn't take any reward money, and we went our way. 
I should have bought a power ball ticket that night.


----------



## LDUBS (May 28, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> I forgot to post the good news. A week later, there is a face book posting on my fishing lake site, and someone found it and let me know.
> Even better, this person lives 2 hours away, but works in the area I left the rod and reel. He was driving through my city on his way home for the weekend. Met up with him, got it back, wouldn't take any reward money, and we went our way.
> I should have bought a power ball ticket that night.




Fantastic. There are still a lot of good people out there.


----------



## Jim (Jun 14, 2018)

Awesome to hear! Restores a little faith in humanity. 

Now if someone would return my brand new swimbait combo that fell off my boat that would be cool. :LOL2:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 14, 2018)

Abu Black Max has put a lot of fish in my boat. I have 4 of them now and at least 2 in Davy Jones's locker.


----------



## Jim (Jun 15, 2018)

Im begging, someone write a quick member review. :LOL2: 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=45129


----------

